# MODERN HOUSES OF PUNTA DEL ESTE, URUGUAY



## Kitano (Jul 18, 2009)

I INITIATE THIS THREAD TO SHOWS THE MODERN HOUSES OF PUNTA DEL ESTE AND BORDERING ZONES LIKE PUNTA BALLENA & JOSE IGNACIO.














THE FOLLOWING HOUSES WERE DESIGNED ONLY BY URUGUAYAN ARCHITECTS

DIEGO MONTERO


GONZALO SILVA


DANIEL FACCIOLO


MARTIN GOMEZ


DIEGO MONTERO


MARTIN GOMEZ


ROSSANA CIMINO


DIEGO MONTERO


MARTIN GOMEZ


MARTIN GOMEZ


MARTIN GOMEZ


DIEGO MONTERO


DIEGO MONTERO


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice photos, Kitano. The architecture of some of these homes is quite unusual I must say, but still in keeping with their surroundings. For me, the views is the best part though! :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely designs. Thanks for sharing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those houses are really great; please post more


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Lovely houses!


----------



## Kitano (Jul 18, 2009)

*Two brilliant Argentine architects*

Mario Roberto Alvarez








Horacio Ravazzani


----------



## Kitano (Jul 18, 2009)

The Chilean Mathias Klotz design three houses:


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Punta Rocks!


----------



## Kitano (Jul 18, 2009)

^^ Thanks, visit us don't waste time

Houses of the spanish architect Antoni Bonet


----------



## Kitano (Jul 18, 2009)

These picture were taken by Farrapo


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!
Its is amazing!fantastic,very cool!*.*
thanks for pics!
Es muy buena las casas,me encanta!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Some really cool homes here in these new pics! Right on the beach too!


----------



## silence.kit (Nov 21, 2007)

These are amazing.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

love it!


----------



## Felipe_Ribas (Oct 26, 2007)

very nice thread of very nice houses.


----------

